# Pro Wrestler Mr. Perfect Kurt Hennig Dies



## Shinobi (Feb 10, 2003)

Curt Hennig was found dead this afternoon in a Tampa, Florida hotel room. He was scheduled to work an event promoted by Jimmy Hart. He was 44 years old.

Hennig had most recently worked for TNA, but last year also had a short stint with WWE. His career began in the '80s as one of the top wrestlers in the AWA, holding the AWA Heavyweight Title. 


Credit: pwtorch.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn.  

I checked out 1wrestling.com, they don't have any more info either.  (Get a popup blocker before visiting em,,they are insane with em there).


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 10, 2003)

He truly was a great athlete (and a good heel). My husband will be bummed.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 10, 2003)

He was always chewing gum......I'm gonna miss that  He was pretty young as well.....


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, he was awsome. And a great guy behind the scenes. Allways helping everyone out. A class act. 


I wonder if WWE will pay tribute. They rarely ever do. Especially guys who go on bad terms. Hennig was fired last year for getting into a fight with Brock Lesnar and nearly injuring him. I hope they take the high road and pay their respects.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Yeah, he was awsome. And a great guy behind the scenes. Allways helping everyone out. A class act.
> 
> 
> I wonder if WWE will pay tribute. They rarely ever do. Especially guys who go on bad terms. Hennig was fired last year for getting into a fight with Brock Lesnar and nearly injuring him. I hope they take the high road and pay their respects. *



Really, you got anymore info on this Lesnar Perfect thing?  I thought he left through injuries


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 10, 2003)

They was on a plane ride back from a Europe tour about a year ago. Lesnar made a comment and they got into an arguement, and then a fight. Everyone sat around untill Henning took Lesnar to the floor and against the exit door, then people finally jumped in. After that, they fired him, as well as Scott Hall for getting drunk and passing out on the plane. So he went to NWA-TNA where he was about to have a run as NWA World Champion.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 10, 2003)

Update:


Curt Hennig travelled to Florida on Sunday with referee Mickey Jay. He did publicity interviews for a Tampa State Fair Grounds event on Sunday. This morning around 9:30 a.m. Jay checked in with him and they arranged a 1 p.m. lunch. When Hennig didn't make the scheduled lunch, they checked on him in his hotel room and found him dead. 

Police and local media are the hotel and a number of people are being interviewed, although apparently no foul play is suspected at this time.

Hennig was scheduled to wrestle Ian Harrison & Jimmy Hart tonight in a two-on-one match.

Hennig, known as "Mr. Perfect," was a top-level wrestlers much of the past 20 years in pro wrestling, including main eventing in the AWA in the late '80s. He was never the centerpiece of either the WWF or WCW, but often worked main events.

His father, Larry "The Axe" Hennig, is still alive and lives in Minnesota. Curt grew up in Robinsdale, Minn. 


Credit: PWTorch


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *He was always chewing gum...... *



And hitting it into the crowd.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

All they did was put up his picture for about 3 seconds.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Curt Hennig was found dead this afternoon in a Tampa, Florida hotel room. He was scheduled to work an event promoted by Jimmy Hart. He was 44 years old.
> 
> Hennig had most recently worked for TNA, but last year also had a short stint with WWE. His career began in the '80s as one of the top wrestlers in the AWA, holding the AWA Heavyweight Title.
> ...



Boy, these guys just live too fast, and hard. Too many of the good ones leave life early.:asian:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 10, 2003)

You aint kidding. Live fast and die young. Another legend passes on :/


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Curt Hennig was found dead this afternoon in a Tampa, Florida hotel room. He was scheduled to work an event promoted by Jimmy Hart. He was 44 years old.
> 
> Hennig had most recently worked for TNA, but last year also had a short stint with WWE. His career began in the '80s as one of the top wrestlers in the AWA, holding the AWA Heavyweight Title.
> ...


God Bless His Soul

can't belive he is gone I remeber him & Scott Hall
When They one The AwA Titels :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah:

I Watched it on T.V.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And hitting it into the crowd. *



Yeah, talk about getting the crowd into it all......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *All they did was put up his picture for about 3 seconds. *



Its the thought that counts.   They've done that a few times in the past.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 11, 2003)

That isn't right though. 3 seconds? Come on. They could do alot more for these guys. Dedicate a show to them like they did for Pillman, and Owen. They didn't even give Rick Rude anything either. Hopefully they'll decide to dedicate Confidental this week to him instead of reruns.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 11, 2003)

I think he was under exagerrating when he said About 3 seconds......He probably was just pointing out that it wasnt up for a respectful amount of time. And Shinobi check the Hogans Book post thingy please.....I want to hear your views on some of the stuff thats been said lol :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2003)

I turned the t.v. onto channel 30 at 8:59 pm last night. While watching they flashed his picture absolutely no longer than 5 seconds at most then went into Eric B. argueing with J.R. I believe. Then I turned it cause I'm not allowed to watch pro wrestling anymore.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> Then I turned it cause I'm not allowed to watch pro wrestling anymore.  *



I told you Suplexing your wife through a table wasnt a good idea


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I told you Suplexing your wife through a table wasnt a good idea  *



Yeah, she frowns upon me throwing her anymore.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, she frowns upon me throwing her anymore. *



Good on her!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Good on her!!!!!!!  *




It's nice to practice on an unsuspecting foe but well now I'm not allowed to throw anymore.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.wwe.com/media/2003/02/12/1209341


Superstars showing there respect for Mr Perfect.....He's been up on WWE.com for a long time :asian:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 17, 2003)

WWE has a tribute coming on tonights RAW for Mr. Perfect


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *WWE has a tribute coming on tonights RAW for Mr. Perfect *



Well it's about time. If I would have seen this earlier this week I probably would have watched Raw then.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

I didn't know they did untill someone E-Mailed me. RAW comes on earlier in the states then in AZ. So he told  me and I posted up. Pretty cool tribute.


----------

